# Rythmik FV12 vs Chase CS 10.2



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking for a new sub for upcoming home which is almost completed.

Dedicated HT room (my man-cave) is 16x24x8 (W x L x H).

I am debating on either the Rythmik FV12 or Chase CS 10.2

Right now, I love the price for the 10.2 

Future is to have duals. So friends; Which you folks think will be a better purchase  ?

Tank-Ya :sn:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The rooms seems on the large side. I think it would benefit from the extra extension of the vented Rythmik. The sealed CS10.2 is about 12db down at 20hz which means it might be well suited to small rooms with plenty of gain, but not larger rooms like yours.

I also think the rythmik will have superior build quality, if that means anything to you.

midbass output wise, I'd expect the difference to be mostly negligible, although i wouldn't be surprised if the CHT had an edge. Multiple subs however fill the output aspect in decently.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

How about Dual EPIK`s Legend ????


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Picture_Shooter - In a room that size you want to go BIGGER or MORE. Two of either sub isn't going to be enough. Four of the Chase or Rythmik subs, now we're talking. 15" or 18" woofers would be sweet, too. 

Is the room pretty well sealed or open to other rooms?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I played this same game, only I was leaning more towards the emotiva than the Chase: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...so-considering-svs-ed-epik-chase-rythmik.html

In the end, I thought I had landed on two Rythmik FV12s. But, I've been in contact with Brian Ding from Rythmik, and he's leaning me towards a single FV15. Rightly so, it is the same price as the Dual 12 and is a much better quality sub, but it's also larger (my theater is our family room) and I lose the benefit of better response across multiple listening positions (I'm not always sitting in the sweet spot).

At this point, I'm leaning towards breaking the budget on a single FV15, and saving up for another down the road.


----------



## Brunt (Aug 7, 2011)

Almadacr said:


> How about Dual EPIK`s Legend ????


How about one Epik Empire? CAn always add a second down the road if it's not enough. If you get 2 of these subs and aren't completely happy, what's next? Add 4? In that size room I agree with paying $700-$800 for one sub now vs that price for two.


----------

